

Akka - The most important middleware you've never heard of. - mark242
https://medium.com/21st-century-web-application-development/dc19e386026d

======
rdtsc
Erlang/OTP seems the most important middleware the author of this post
probably hasn't heard of ... there isn't even a single mention of it while
mentioned all the things copied from it (supervisors for ex)

> Akka is designed to be bulletproof. ... It’s actually very hard to write a
> system using Akka that isn’t fault tolerant.

That is why you use something battle tested, build from ground up concurrent
platform -- Erlang/OTP, not some new fangled experimental library.

The only way Akka is interesting if you _need_ to access Java libraries and
there is just no other way.

